# ancient aliens



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

so, traditionally i have been raised christian. however i have always had quite the inquisitive mind and thought in a rather philisophical way (i'm sure many of you can relate). lately i have been reading up on the ancient astronaut theory and going over all the explanations and eveidence and i have to say, it's kind of unsettling. being created by an alien race that influenced our development kind of explains everything, including all of our religous texs. i'm not saying it's the truth, i'm just saying it's uncomfortably plausible. it also seems like it's gaining some mainstreem popularity. anyways i was just wondering what other people think about it.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> so, traditionally i have been raised christian. however i have always had quite the inquisitive mind and thought in a rather philisophical way (i'm sure many of you can relate). lately i have been reading up on the ancient astronaut theory and going over all the explanations and eveidence and i have to say, it's kind of unsettling. being created by an alien race that influenced our development kind of explains everything, including all of our religous texs. i'm not saying it's the truth, i'm just saying it's uncomfortably plausible. it also seems like it's gaining some mainstreem popularity. anyways i was just wondering what other people think about it.


Sounds interesting lol. I usually don't come to this part of the forum, since DP has forcefully taken away my beliefs, but this thread name got my attention. May I ask where you read this? I'd like to read it as well. My DP is currently making me feel like things with no answers are completely worthless, just like I think no one really has any idea of how we were created, how the universe was created, you know, all the existential thoughts that pop up on our heads, which makes me think that life's completely useless since theres no explanation. Not saying I wanna read that so that I get a reason to live or anything but, it just sounds interesting


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

heres a link with a decent amount of info http://www.crystalinks.com/ancientastronauts.html . i find the timeline of how humans came to be rather interesting because it explains people like noah and abraham from the bible and there role with the cronology of the theory. but there's some crazy stuff that just adds up to well. like the sumerian word for the first humans created from fusing alien DNA with primate DNA was adamu (which in itself is crazy because they understood DNA fusion 6,000 years ago). while the name in the bible for the first man is adam. and the creation stories are very similar in several different civilizations throughout time. it's all pretty crazy. so many ancient cultures refer to gods from the sky, what else would they have called aliens. to ancient man, there technology would have seemed like divine power. granted, it's all theoretical and relative to how you view it, but none the less very interesting and kinda fun to think about.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> heres a link with a decent amount of info http://www.crystalinks.com/ancientastronauts.html . i find the timeline of how humans came to be rather interesting because it explains people like noah and abraham from the bible and there role with the cronology of the theory. but there's some crazy stuff that just adds up to well. like the sumerian word for the first humans created from fusing alien DNA with primate DNA was adamu (which in itself is crazy because they understood DNA fusion 6,000 years ago). while the name in the bible for the first man is adam. and the creation stories are very similar in several different civilizations throughout time. it's all pretty crazy. so many ancient cultures refer to gods from the sky, what else would they have called aliens. to ancient man, there technology would have seemed like divine power. granted, it's all theoretical and relative to how you view it, but none the less very interesting and kinda fun to think about.


Thanks a lot for the link, guess I'll be reading it tomorrow since it's kinda big


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

How about Earth is a reality TV show made for aliens?


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

And I really hope someone got my South Park reference


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah that's an old theory. There were books written on it. One popular book was called Chariots Of The Gods. But there were also debunkers of that theory as well. There was a book written right after Chariots Of The Gods called Crash Go The Chariots. To me alien dna might be possible but if you think about it, alien dna isn't very sophisticated if we are able to get depersonalized lol.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dude who knows seriously. People might laugh at the idea of us being placed on the earth by aliens but then again I bet no one knew a state of mind like DP existed prior to experiencing it. DP has opened my mind like crazy, anything is possible.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> so, traditionally i have been raised christian. however i have always had quite the inquisitive mind and thought in a rather philisophical way (i'm sure many of you can relate). lately i have been reading up on the ancient astronaut theory and going over all the explanations and eveidence and i have to say, it's kind of unsettling. being created by an alien race that influenced our development kind of explains everything, including all of our religous texs. i'm not saying it's the truth, i'm just saying it's uncomfortably plausible. it also seems like it's gaining some mainstreem popularity. anyways i was just wondering what other people think about it.


That does sound interesting.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Dude who knows seriously. People might laugh at the idea of us being placed on the earth by aliens but then again I bet no one knew a state of mind like DP existed prior to experiencing it. DP has opened my mind like crazy, anything is possible.


Well, to be honest I must say DP has forced me to open my eyes because of the existential thoughts. I used to laugh at such ideas but now I've realised how dumb I was.. no one knows for sure (not even close) how all of this happened, therefore, anythings possible obviously.

I can't say that ghost don't exist, that god doesn't exist, that afterlife doesnt exist, etc (and no one should).


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> so, traditionally i have been raised christian. however i have always had quite the inquisitive mind and thought in a rather philisophical way (i'm sure many of you can relate). lately i have been reading up on the ancient astronaut theory and going over all the explanations and eveidence and i have to say, it's kind of unsettling. being created by an alien race that influenced our development kind of explains everything, including all of our religous texs. i'm not saying it's the truth, i'm just saying it's uncomfortably plausible. it also seems like it's gaining some mainstreem popularity. anyways i was just wondering what other people think about it.


This is what I believe! Man, I used to be an Atheist. I was raised an Atheist since 6 years old right up until I became DP at 16. After I got DP I just couldn't flat out deny things anymore. First I looked into Zen Buddhism and Taoism. All the way to now...I learned about the ancient astronaut theory. It makes so much sense to me. I have seen an UFO before (Undeniably), and that makes it all the more easy to believe that Aliens made us here on Earth. I mean think about it: Humans are right now messing around with DNA Science. And if Aliens can fly around in spacecrafts, *then can you even imagine the kind of Genetic Technology they might be capable of?* Like, ohhh, making a slave race?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> This is what I believe! Man, I used to be an Atheist. I was raised an Atheist since 6 years old right up until I became DP at 16. After I got DP I just couldn't flat out deny things anymore. First I looked into Zen Buddhism and Taoism. All the way to now...I learned about the ancient astronaut theory. It makes so much sense to me. I have seen an UFO before (Undeniably), and that makes it all the more easy to believe that Aliens made us here on Earth. I mean think about it: Humans are right now messing around with DNA Science. And if Aliens can fly around in spacecrafts, *then can you even imagine the kind of Genetic Technology they might be capable of?* Like, ohhh, making a slave race?


Slave.. I don't like the sound of that


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I watched a show last night called "ancient aliens", I think it was on discovery. It was so interesting. They were talking about the book of Ezekiel in the Bible and how he encountered "God". He described it as a celestial light coming down from the sky. "God" had Ezekiel write down certain measurements, interesting enough these measurements actually all add up to be the design of a spaceship. Could this "God" Ezekiel talks about actually be an alien or even some other being from earth that learned how to fly a rocket in ancient times? Hah for all we know God could be someone who was merely telling us how to build a rocket!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i know right, for all we know, what our ancestors interperetd as GOD could have been someone from the future going back in time, or an alien for that matter. it opens up a ridiculous amount of possibilities and all of them are plausible.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> i know right, for all we know, what our ancestors interperetd as GOD could have been someone from the future going back in time, or an alien for that matter. it opens up a ridiculous amount of possibilities and all of them are plausible.


I wish I could actually look at all of this as something amazing honestly, DP kinda makes me feel the opposite about it though.. But yeah everything's possible, maybe someday we'll know the truth.. or not ;O


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> i know right, for all we know, what our ancestors interperetd as GOD could have been someone from the future going back in time, or an alien for that matter. it opens up a ridiculous amount of possibilities and all of them are plausible.


So, you are seriously considering this as reality/truth?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> So, you are seriously considering this as reality/truth?


not really, i'm just kickin the idea around. i think it's kinda fascinating. i remember a friend of mine talking to me about it in high school but i was so closed minded to the idea that i never even let the idea get into my head. now i just think it's fun to connect all the dots and try to figure out how possible it is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, here is the documentary Kenny was talking about =


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Really Deep thinking now


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Theone2 said:


> Really Deep thinking now


lol I know...shit


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

But i guess we all are good at deep thinking from the post i have seen.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> But i guess we all are good at deep thinking from the post i have seen.


I wish I wasn't.. causes quite a serious suffering


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I wish I wasn't.. causes quite a serious suffering


Do you get panic attacks when thinking that deep??
I used to.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Do you get panic attacks when thinking that deep??
> I used to.


I can't even think about it for a second, I'll panic in a few seconds


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Really Deep thinking now


i am curious. i know everyone with DP is capable of deep existential thought, but i have always had a philosophical mind and thought deeply and existentially, long before i ever had DP. i was just wondering if thats the case with others. is DP the cause of the deep thinking or are most of us like me, and have always been capable of it.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I can't even think about it for a second, I'll panic in a few seconds


I hear you. Is the anxiety meds helping the attacks though??


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> thanks david, i have the whole series recorded on my DVR.
> 
> i am curious. i know everyone with DP is capable of deep existential thought, but i have always had a philosophical mind and thought deeply and existentially, long before i ever had DP. i was just wondering if thats the case with others. is DP the cause of the deep thinking or are most of us like me, and have always been capable of it.


Yes Tommygunz, i was always a deep thinker especially when i got pissed of at people in highschool, i would write poetry. I do see a pattern of a lot of wise people on this forum.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> I hear you. Is the anxiety meds helping the attacks though??


Yep, they do help a lot. I've been on diazepam for about a week before, I got extremely depressed and my anxiety was high as **** , but for some reason it seems to be working now, but I'm not taking it everyday, I take it whenever I'm deep thinking way too much and can't stand the intense fear.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I was never really a deep thinker.. I used to think sort of like "Why the hell should I care about how we exist? We do, so just live" , now it's like I have some sort of chip in my head that forces me to think about all this crap..
> 
> Yep, they do help a lot. I've been on diazepam for about a week before, I got extremely depressed and my anxiety was high as **** , but for some reason it seems to be working now, but I'm not taking it everyday, I take it whenever I'm deep thinking way too much and can't stand the intense fear.


Well i am glad to hear that the meds help your attacks. Panic attacks are the most scariest things i have ever felt. And nobody should have to suffer through them.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Well i am glad to hear that the meds help your attacks. Panic attacks are the most scariest things i have ever felt. And nobody should have to suffer through them.


Indeed..


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I remember the first time i had one. It was the scariest moment in my life.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> I remember the first time i had one. It was the scariest moment in my life.


Are your panic attacks triggered only by existential thoughts? Or by other stuff as well? Mine are always about the thoughts.. damn thoughts


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Are your panic attacks triggered only by existential thoughts? Or by other stuff as well? Mine are always about the thoughts.. damn thoughts


Mine are triggered by a lot of other stuff as well.
I freaked out when i watched The Doors movie when Jim Morrison was in the desert with the band. I felt like i was tripping with them.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

speaking of movies that screw with your head, how about THE WALL!


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

The theory seems a bit unnecessary to me but who knows?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> speaking of movies that screw with your head, how about THE WALL!


The Wall is a whacked out movie







. I still like it though


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Slave.. I don't like the sound of that


Yea...

Speaking of which was it really The GARDEN of Eden?? Or was it... The MINES of Eden?


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Check out Dolores Cannon or Bob Frissell, two that come to mind.
*believes in aliens and alien intervention* Why do you think the belief of aliens is more becoming more mainstream? Stephen Hawking just came out acknowledging the existence of aliens species. Hello! They're desensitizing the public. Worldwide government systems have known about alien races for a long time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Check out Dolores Cannon or Bob Frissell, two that come to mind.
> *believes in aliens and alien intervention* Why do you think the belief of aliens is more becoming more mainstream? Stephen Hawking just came out acknowledging the existence of aliens species. Hello! They're desensitizing the public. Worldwide government systems have known about alien races for a long time.


If Aliens can have the technology to fly around space and zoom across the galaxy, then from there it isn't a big leap of faith to assume that their own Genetic Science is also has far surpassed our own. I mean, we can already clone animals. And many people have seen UFOs or cannot easily use logic to dismiss the idea if they are skeptics. That's why I think it's becoming more mainstream.


----------

